# How to dose Cydectin?



## TGreenhut (Apr 7, 2013)

Is it 1cc per 25 lbs? Orally or injection?


----------



## Renegade (Apr 7, 2013)

We use injectable at 1ml/25# given orally. 

If injected you have a very long meat and milk withdraw time. It also works better in goats when given orally.

Donna


----------



## TGreenhut (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## elevan (Apr 7, 2013)

Renegade said:
			
		

> We use injectable at 1ml/25# given orally.
> 
> *If injected you have a very long meat and milk withdraw time*. It also works better in goats when given orally.
> 
> Donna


Indeed.  It has the longest persistency time of any chemical dewormer.


----------



## TGreenhut (Apr 7, 2013)

Interesting! Is Cydectin effective against barberpole worms?


----------



## elevan (Apr 7, 2013)

TGreenhut said:
			
		

> Interesting! Is Cydectin effective against barberpole worms?


It is the most effective drug we have for it right now.  But overuse could lead to resistance like the other drugs that we have.


----------



## TGreenhut (Apr 7, 2013)

elevan said:
			
		

> TGreenhut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I thought. Just double-checking. I have read about it causing internal bleeding when given orally. What are your thoughts about this?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Apr 7, 2013)

More than likely that theory is from the detaching of the worms which can cause bleeding. I wouldn't be too worried about it though.


----------



## elevan (Apr 8, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> More than likely that theory is from the detaching of the worms which can cause bleeding. I wouldn't be too worried about it though.


x2


----------



## TGreenhut (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks guys, these are questions for my friend's goats with a barberpole problem.


----------



## goatboy1973 (Apr 12, 2013)

I agree with the others also. The detachment of the barberpole worms will cause a little bleeding, but not a significant amt though. We use Cydectin pour-on as an oral drench @ 1 ml/ 25 lbs. this works the best of all the dewormers for us down in E. Tennessee plus we rotate our goats on different pastures also.


----------



## elevan (Apr 13, 2013)

For more information on Barberpole worms specifically and other ways to deal with them, please read the Parasite Management article that is linked in my signature below.


----------



## TGreenhut (Apr 27, 2013)

Turns out, I'm going to be helping him drench his goats because I have experience drenching other medicines at least.

I'm a bit nervous, though, since I have never used Cydectin. Do you have any drenching tips for me? Does it taste really bad for the goats? Sometimes when I have drenched goats with "nasty" tasting things, they get really upset and try to spit it all out! I want to reduce the amount that gets spit out because the dewormer was expensive!

Thanks


----------



## goatboy1973 (Apr 27, 2013)

I would wear some type of gloves when administering this stuff. Since it is a pour-on, it stands to reason that unless you want dewormed also, wear some gloves cause it will soak into your skin. This pour-on smells like gasoline. My goats absolutely hate the taste of it and pitch the biggest fit when I drench then. The only thing that I have found that makes the whole process a little less dramatic is first giving my goats some Nutri-drench or other brand molasses based liquid goat vitamin and then the Cydectin followed up by a goat treat. Good luck!


----------



## alsea1 (Apr 27, 2013)

I got the injec. Ivomec to drench the goats with. I'm a bit nervous as well. I have never drenched any animal before and am a bit scared I may cause em to choke and aspirate.


----------



## elevan (Apr 27, 2013)

goatboy1973 said:
			
		

> I would wear some type of gloves when administering this stuff. Since it is a pour-on, it stands to reason that unless you want dewormed also, wear some gloves cause it will soak into your skin.


Great advice!  And something often overlooked.


----------



## TGreenhut (Apr 27, 2013)

Could I mix it with molasses?


----------



## goatboy1973 (Apr 27, 2013)

Probably not. I would not mix any dewormers with anything. I just have one drencher with the Cydectin ready and the other one with the lqd. vitamin ready also and I give the vitamin and then the dewormers. It is just that simple and works every time for me. It also helps if you are standing and straddle the goat to be wormed and pull their head up to your face and as you are drenching, blow in their nostrils (not actually touching your mouth to their nostrils) as this forces the goat to swallow the wormer.


----------



## TGreenhut (Apr 27, 2013)

goatboy1973 said:
			
		

> Probably not. I would not mix any dewormers with anything. I just have one drencher with the Cydectin ready and the other one with the lqd. vitamin ready also and I give the vitamin and then the dewormers. It is just that simple and works every time for me. It also helps if you are standing and straddle the goat to be wormed and pull their head up to your face and as you are drenching, blow in their nostrils (not actually touching your mouth to their nostrils) as this forces the goat to swallow the wormer.


Thanks


----------



## TGreenhut (Apr 27, 2013)

Drenching them was WAY easier than I expected! The goats ranged from 90 lbs to 135 for the buck, so they didn't need that much. The goats acted like it was nothing- like they didn't even notice. I kept a bucket of molasses mixed with water next to me so they drank that afterwards. Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## goatboy1973 (Apr 28, 2013)

Glad things went so smooth for you.


----------



## goatboy1973 (Nov 17, 2013)

Glad we could be of assistance.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Dec 13, 2013)

Don't get the different types of Cydectin confused.  Injectable is not the same as sheep drench.  Will someone please post oral dosages for the two types?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 17, 2013)

There is also a cattle pour on and Quest for horses has the same active ingredients which is moxidectin.  Quest plus for horses is moxidectin along with a tapeworm medicine.    I don't know all the dosages for each type.


----------



## Renegade (Dec 29, 2013)

Cydectin injectable- 1ml/25#
              pour on-     1ml/10#
Quest or Quest Plus- 2x plunger dose

All of these are given orally. *Never* give Cydectin by injection. Not only does it not work as well (in goats) but the withdrawal time is extremely long.


----------



## goatboy1973 (Dec 29, 2013)

I have seen many different dosages of Cydectin pour-on used as an oral drench anywhere from 1ml/ 10# up to 1ml/ 25# ( some report using a 1 ml/22# or 1ml/20#). I use 1ml/ 12#. I incorrectly reported 25# instead of 12#. Sorry fellow goaters. Bottom line, get fecal samples and use the FAMACHA method and deworm on an individual basis and rotate pastures if at all possible.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 29, 2013)




----------

